# Wimp Out In The Gym And Your Gains Will Be Gone In 60 Seconds



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The margin of time that determines muscle building success or failure in the gym is a heck of a lot shorter than you might think. Just as fraction-of-a-second moments during a 100 metre dash will make or break a sprinter’s race, fraction-of-a-second moments will also make or break your body’s muscle growth response in the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

